# if i may ask, what tree/wood is this?



## rabies (Apr 3, 2015)

in midwest. IA/IL
been down maybe 3years.
no bark, outside is very soft and spongy. inside is extremely hard and redish. not sure on the leaves. 



hickory? i have no clue. where or what book is there i can read to learn to identify woods and trees. im trying to learn but all info i find is so vague.

does the inside of this tree (12-14" diameter) 12' long. look useful still? could get some nice looking wood from this if sawn down


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

rabies said:


> in midwest. IA/IL
> been down maybe 3years.
> no bark, outside is very soft and spongy. inside is extremely hard and redish. not sure on the leaves.
> 
> ...


It is a prime canidate for the "UGLY" stuff I like sawing....wood type???? Most sap wood destroys pretty quickly...the heart wood will last some time in most hardwoods if not laying directly on damp ground. I'm in the process of sawing several different species that I let lay EXTREMELY long and did lose some timber BUT have some beauties to show-off once cut!!!

DEFINITELY show us some pics after sawing!!!


----------



## rabies (Apr 3, 2015)

will do. heart wood is from the middle? and sap from the outside?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

rabies said:


> will do. heart wood is from the middle? and sap from the outside?


Yes, sapwood is on the outside next to the bark. With most woods the new wood needs to age before developing the color of the heart wood. For example you know what walnut looks like but the sapwood on the outside is nearly white. 

On your log I think you will have to cut it into something to tell what kind of wood it is. It kinda looks like pecan but the annual rings suggest it's probably something which grows faster.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

That looks like cedar.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

At first glance I thought maple, but after zooming in I think it's cherry.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

I would say that's been down more that 3 years. I could see that being cherry. The smell will tell ya after a cut.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

My guess is cherry.....


----------

